# Calling All Welders



## James Dees (Jul 18, 2005)

KBR needs welder forman and combo pipe welders in Bonny Island, Nigeria
for information please call Dale @ 713-753-4827 or Kenny @ 713-753-4962
the need is Immediate.


----------

